# Gnarly "cactus buck" taken in Ben Hill County



## Southernhunter70 (Jan 12, 2015)

I bagged this "cactus buck" on 01/10/15 in Ben Hill County. It was shocking to see a buck with a gnarly rack still in velvet. The condition results from a lack of testosterone. He will be going up on the wall.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

What a freak - awesome. He looks full growed too. Congrats.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 12, 2015)

That's very cool!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 12, 2015)

very cool once in a lifetime deer congrats!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow! Thats a cool buck. Congrats on the late season success!


----------



## Son (Jan 16, 2015)

That's one thing i haven't seen yet. I bet it did look odd coming through the woods.


----------

